# Sapelo (A) on Nov . 3-5



## Medic2090 (Sep 2, 2011)

Woohoo me and the bro-in-law got picked excited . Never hunted the Island Hunts. Any info /help would be greatly appreciated. GON members ROCK!!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 2, 2011)

See you there!!


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will be there, lord willing! You are in for a treat if weather is good


----------



## Rocket101 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm heaeded there on those dates too. I've been there 4 times. This will be my 5th trip. If the weather is gonna be warm, make sure you take some kind of bug repellant. The no-seeums will eat you alive!!


----------



## wacotitanic (Sep 12, 2011)

I am heading there those dates first time for me on the island or quota hunt any advice woudl be grateful


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 12, 2011)

Get your ferry reservation early!


----------



## wacotitanic (Sep 12, 2011)

going to try and call tomorrow and get it


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 12, 2011)

(912) 437-3224


----------



## wacotitanic (Sep 12, 2011)

ty for the number was going to look it up but now i dnt have to lol


----------



## wacotitanic (Sep 13, 2011)

got it on the 830 boat trip with yall lol cnt wait to go


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 24, 2011)

calling on monday.  I will be there too


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 6, 2011)

we are glad to have you with us tail slider


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 7, 2011)

*Roll call!!*

So far, looks like me, Rocket101 and his son, Wacotitanic, YT, Medic2090, and Tail_Slider3D.
That's a pretty good showing for GON members!
Anyone else going to Sapelo the first week of November?


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 7, 2011)

It will be here before we know it. I'm excited and ready..


----------



## RawDog (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll be there & on the 8:30 boat ride. Will be my first WMA, first quota & I have no clue how to do one of these hunts. No laughing please ;-)


----------



## USMC81 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be there on those dates too.  First island hunt. I am also on the 830 boat. Anyone who has been here before have any suggestions on a pack list.


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Sapelo*

If you type Sapelo in the search at top there several threads about Sapelo where they have some items listed. I been working on my list for about 2 mths . Big thing I see is ThermaCell. Spoke with member that just got back from the early Oct hunt. He told me it took him bottle of fuel and two pads each day. They say to bring plenty of ice . I'm going to pre cook some chili and stuff to where we just have to warm up. Us GON crew need to find a camping site close to each other. If we can figure out how to get us some fire wood . We can all have us a nice camp fire in the evenings Me and the Bro-in Law looking forward to meeting everyone. We are on the first trip over . Think it's going to be good hunting . They had a fire on the north end , I'm thinking that might have pushed more deer to south zone. Ladies and Gents let's keep in touch and make it an awesome hunting trip. Medic/ Anthony  706-two-six-four-0- five -1-six.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 13, 2011)

we all should stick together at campsite... dnt feel bad my first quota hunt and island hunt also... do research on the forums and find a list of what to pack remember thermacell... thermacell is what i remember the first on each list...lol cnt wait less than a month to go


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 13, 2011)

i have a portable grill propane fueled if yall want me to bring it i can just let me know... if possible we could split up the big stuff needed for our daily things we can bring and borrow/use together


----------



## RawDog (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe whovever gets to the camp first could put up a GON patch & we can gather around.  I think I also saw a post in a different thread about bringing some cash for firewood & ice. I'm planning to call next week to check.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 14, 2011)

if majority of us are on the 830 boat all will be together anyway


----------



## forrest68 (Oct 15, 2011)

This will be my first time hunting on Sapelo and the first time bow hunting. I hope to get there Tuesday and get set up. My son and I were going to go but now it looks like I will go it alone. Maybe get a chance to meet some of you guys on the hunt.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 16, 2011)

starting to get my stuff together for the trip....can not wait


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 17, 2011)

I been putting my stuff together too. Orderd this hope to get this week.SP657 - Permethrin Clothing Treatment – 24 fl oz trigger spray. Want be much longer..Just hope I don't forget anything thats needed.. Woohoo


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 18, 2011)

just checking back in.  started gathering my stuff in a big green tote yesterday.  I ended up not caling until a week or so ago.  lucky me...I got the last 830 spot. I used to hunt public land a lot but never done a quota.  just looking to have fun and turn the cell phone off.  looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 18, 2011)

I forgot to call and get my ferry reso...8.30 was full (shocker).

I am scheduled to ride over on the 3.30 unless I can hitch a ride with someone who has a boat (fingers crossed).

This is going to be a great trip...just need to get there.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 18, 2011)

we will hold you a spot close to us Y.T. you never know someone might not show up for the 830 ferry...


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate it.

I will be there early in hopes of being able to hop aboard the 8.30.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 19, 2011)

hey i have a huge tarp like construction size trap actually two of them the biggest ones you can buy if i remember correctly... if you all think that we canuse them i will pack them just let me know i know it is at least 40 foot long.... if possible we could cover two tents with it if needed.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 19, 2011)

If you have the space, bring them. If its rainy you would have made a great decision.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 19, 2011)

was going to bring  tarp just wanted to know if someone might have needed one or they should be big enough to share with another tent more and likely


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright guys...just solidified my ride to the island and there is a good chance I will get there an hour or two before the ferry. If this is the case, ill grab the spot One Shot and i were at last year...

One Shot: would this be best or is there another spot we should consider?


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 21, 2011)

your guess is better than mine... never been over there just enough for like 6 tents i think it is man... maybe more or less from GON but can not wait what two weeks left... wonder how they are doing this weekend down there...


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 22, 2011)

hope I get my truck back running before our trip comes up if i cant i will not be able to make it i knew something would go wrong....


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 24, 2011)

was thinking about bringing my weber grill but having a tough time finding a place to pack it. I found some disposable grills at walmart with charcoal already in them.  has anybody had luck with thesea


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 24, 2011)

I just cook over the fire.  I will be bringing something similar to this.

packs flatter than a webber.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 24, 2011)

i can get my hands on one of those too... but like i said i actually have a grill that takes propane fuel


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah my weber runs off of the small lantern propane.  if the weather holds I will cook off of the fire. gonna go by wallyworld and pick up some steaks


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 25, 2011)

long range forecast shows rain


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 25, 2011)

It showed sunshine just yesterday.  Too far out, IMO.

Now, I wouldn't mind rain on the 2nd so when we walk/scout our areas we don't make as much noise...makes setting up camp messy, though.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 27, 2011)

*Don't get my spot!!*



Y.T. said:


> Alright guys...just solidified my ride to the island and there is a good chance I will get there an hour or two before the ferry. If this is the case, ill grab the spot One Shot and i were at last year...
> 
> One Shot: would this be best or is there another spot we should consider?



I always try to get the same spot.
Mosquitoes don't seem to be quite as bad on that end...


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 27, 2011)

Getting closer.  We are headed down Tuesday afternoon and staying that night in Motel for one last good shower before the island.Think we are staying in Darien exit 49. I heard somebody that lived on the island came around saleing firewood . Not real sure. Got the compound and the crossbow fine tuned. Went today and took one of my stands down to take with me. Just hope we all remember everything.


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 27, 2011)

Feel like Santa checking my list twice. lol More like 50 times..lol


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 27, 2011)

went and folded the biggest tarps you have ever seen may bring both just in case someone forgets one or needs one.... and got one or two thigns left to buy and i am ready just have to find a way to pack it all... lol


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 28, 2011)

Medic2090 said:


> Getting closer.  We are headed down Tuesday afternoon and staying that night in Motel for one last good shower before the island.Think we are staying in Darien exit 49. I heard somebody that lived on the island came around saleing firewood . Not real sure. Got the compound and the crossbow fine tuned. Went today and took one of my stands down to take with me. Just hope we all remember everything.


you better have a fat wallet if you plan on buying firewood from George!!!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 28, 2011)

Medic2090 said:


> Getting closer.  We are headed down Tuesday afternoon and staying that night in Motel for one last good shower before the island.Think we are staying in Darien exit 49. I heard somebody that lived on the island came around saleing firewood . Not real sure. Got the compound and the crossbow fine tuned. Went today and took one of my stands down to take with me. Just hope we all remember everything.


Me and Rocket101 will be at that Quality InnThat's where I usually stay...


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 28, 2011)

debating on going down tuesday or just gettign up early and driving down wednesday morning


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 28, 2011)

wacotitanic said:


> debating on going down tuesday or just gettign up early and driving down wednesday morning



i cna stay in pooler for 40 bucks a night at the jameson innn if i decide to stay in a hotel tuesday night


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 28, 2011)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> you better have a fat wallet if you plan on buying firewood from George!!!



 

... not to mention, a chainsaw.  Those pieces are HUGE.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 28, 2011)

i got some extra wood cut up goign to get it this weekend when i go to the woods and hutn a little bit this weekend


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 28, 2011)

Im all packed and ready.  Headed down tuesday as well.  I can stay with my brother in savahanna for free but will prob. get a room closer.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 28, 2011)

here is my list let me know if i left anything else out.... doing last minute checking:
list of things needed for my hunting trip:
1. thermal cell and refills
2. bow and arrows
3. clothes
4. tent
5. food
6. tarp
7. climber stand
8. rope
9. chair
10. grill/gas
11. drinks
12. frozen water
13. sleepingbag / bed roll
14. pillow
15. huntign gear: bleat call, rattleing horns, doe pee, 
16. limb hanger for my bow.
17. ranger finder
18. fishing pole?
19. saw/ limb saw foldable
20. tick/bug repellant
21. camera
22. cushion
23.rain gear
24. cooler
25. knives
26. birght eyes and flagging tape
27. wood? fat lighter
28. ice


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 28, 2011)

I love it brother.....lol  All we have to do now is just print your list off.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 28, 2011)

hey just wanted to makesure i didnt forget something.... flashlight and lanterns....


----------



## RawDog (Oct 29, 2011)

Thinking about staying at the Hampton Inn off 251 Tuesday night. Anyone ever stayed there?


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 29, 2011)

We have reservation for Tuesday Night @ Quality Inn in Darien.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

whats it costing you at the quality inn?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 29, 2011)

might look at the quality inn as well.  I think my list is about the same but i got a little more specific.

Tent with rainflye
sleeping bag
military blanket
camp cot
pillow 
tarp
extra tent stakes
100ft poly rope
map of island
compass
lantern 
2 flashlights
extra batteries
duct tape
toliet paper
outdoor grill
matches and lighter
firestarters
propane burner
small pot 
hobo tool (spoon, knife fork combo)
steaks
granola bars
pnut butter crackers
cans of soup
bottled water
trashbag(dry storage)
cash for ice/wood
48qt cooler
hunting clothes (3 sets)
2 pair of boots
rangefinder
machette
2 skinning knives
knife sharpener
trail markers
extra broadheads
way to adjust bow sights
bone collector grunt all in one
tinks #69
summit climber crossbow
quick seat
bow hoist


----------



## RawDog (Oct 29, 2011)

I just booked a room at the Quality - was $44.99 (est $50.39 w/ tax). Used AAA for discount.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

RawDog said:


> I just booked a room at the Quality - was $44.99 (est $50.39 w/ tax). Used AAA for discount.


I got a free "rewards" night (8000 points)


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

must of been nice having that many points saved up to stayfor free think i will just get up early and head that way anyone know the address for the ferry place?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

Sapelo Island Visitor Center
1766 Landing Road, S.E.
Darien, GA 31305
(912) 437-3224


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

wacotitanic said:


> must of been nice having that many points saved up to stayfor free think i will just get up early and head that way anyone know the address for the ferry place?


I stay in hotels 35-40 times a year for my job.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

2 hours and 47 minutes from my front door step so at least 3 hr ride


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

just thought of something... how do they do the trip back from the island... the early tripers get the early trip back like at 730? or what?


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

Closer to 5 hours for me
Driving down Wednesday is just not an option...


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

but at least you will get a good night rest tuesday morning unlike me having to get up around 4 to make sure i make it there


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah..what if i limit out on day one (theoretically speaking) can I catch a ferry out on an early day.?


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

i know the ferry runs all the time just dnt know how they do it on the ride back cause most of us are on the 830 ferry trip over


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW looks like all I need to bring is my pillow and bow. Those lists looks like yall are ready for bear...lol   We need to figure out a way to where to know who each other are so we can set our camp area up close.  That way we can have a group fire and I can hear a lot of hunting tales.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

wacotitanic said:


> i know the ferry runs all the time just dnt know how they do it on the ride back cause most of us are on the 830 ferry trip over



Any ferry, any day...
Just sign up the night before...


----------



## tail_slider3d (Oct 29, 2011)

Medic2090 said:


> WOW looks like all I need to bring is my pillow and bow. Those lists looks like yall are ready for bear...lol   We need to figure out a way to where to know who each other are so we can set our camp area up close.  That way we can have a group fire and I can hear a lot of hunting tales.



I agree.  any ideas on how to recognize each other?


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

i will be driving a big red diesel truck up there wednesday you cant miss it


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 29, 2011)

*medic/Anthony*

That should help yall recognize me..


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

hope you wontbe holding that deer the whole time lol


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll wear my "Woody's Taxidermy" hat. I had the privilege of meeting Woody before he passed away...


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 29, 2011)

Medic, my name is also Anthony...


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 29, 2011)

my name is Ed


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yall think they will kick you off the Ferry for a 50 qt cooler. I got a 60 qt hate to have to buy another one . Looks like I'm going have to.


----------



## RawDog (Oct 30, 2011)

Ranger I talked to said 50 would probably be ok but no guarantee. Anyone hearing different?
Btw, I'll have a GON sticker on my bow case.


----------



## forrest68 (Oct 30, 2011)

I hope to be at the campground and set up by 3pm Tuesday if all goes well. Maybe get some fishing in before heading home sunday.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 30, 2011)

as long as you swear you didnt know then whats the harm..... lol


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 30, 2011)

Picked up me a 50qt today . And it was onsale.  woohoo


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 30, 2011)

got one good one with wheels can help me haul my box to and from everywhere...lol


----------



## Medic2090 (Oct 31, 2011)

The week of the hunt is here and we are another day closer to enjoying a good week of fellowship and hunting. Be headed south tomorrow afternoon. Going to double check my list tonight and load the car for the trip tonight.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 31, 2011)

Me too.  I feel like it is the night before Christmas.  It's fun gearing up.

The weather looks pretty good, also.

Travel safe guys and I will see you down there.


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 31, 2011)

i know got to get my last minute things that i didnt havebefore now.... might actually have some halloween candy with me also lol.... for those sweet teeth cravings.... lol


----------



## RawDog (Oct 31, 2011)

Safe travels everyone -  see you at the ferry or on the island.
For those staying in the QI, I plan to get down around 6 if anyone's up for dinner. My # is 678-521-3716.
May have to hit Skippers or someplace close for dinner!


----------



## wacotitanic (Oct 31, 2011)

i will see yall at the ferry wednesday morning.... as long as the good lord willing andthe creek dnt rise


----------



## Medic2090 (Nov 1, 2011)

RawDog saved your number we are leaving McDonough around 4 pm. Don't think we can make it by 6 pm . Thinking we should get to Motel between 7 pm 0r 8. I'm going to work a few hrs this morning. Taking Mom and Dad down to McDonough to spend the week with my sister. Like RawDog said "Safe travels everyone. My number is 706-264-0516


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 1, 2011)

sounds good guys.  I thibk I will be staying with my brother in savahanna.  he wants me to go eat at the shell house.  I plan to be at the dock when the ferry opens.  my number is 4789989677


----------



## Y.T. (Nov 1, 2011)

Guys, travel safe.  

I have to bow out this year, I have had something come up that I have to take care of.  I'm bummed.

Have a blast though, it's a great time.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 1, 2011)

MAN!!! Now I'm bummed too...

Packed up and pullin' out anyway!!


----------



## wacotitanic (Nov 1, 2011)

aww man we will miss you last minute stuff is always ruff.... we will try to have fun without you.... my number is 4783575498 incase anyone needs it


----------



## RawDog (Nov 1, 2011)

Just Checked in at the QI. Gonna drive over and find the landing while it's light.


----------



## wacotitanic (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah thatwill be my problem in the am finding the landing hope old tom tom is correct in the am


----------



## wacotitanic (Nov 5, 2011)

hope everybody enjoyed it as much as i did.... didnt get a deer but still enjoyed it.... medic congrats on that 8 pointer you got friday morning


----------



## Medic2090 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Wonderful Hunt*

Had a blast and made some new friends and enjoyed some good hunting.


----------



## Medic2090 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Sapelo Island Nov 4th 2011*

I got lucky.


----------



## RawDog (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats, Medic (and everyone else - several nice deer taken this hunt). What a great time - the camp and meeting everyone was awesome!


----------



## wacotitanic (Nov 7, 2011)

I learned so much on this first trip.... i defently know what to bring and what not to bring next time going to put in for these archery hunts again next year...... i know some good spots now lol well hopefully they will be good spots again lol


----------

